# Webhosting mit Ruby



## Loomis (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem guten Hosting, das mir erlaubt dort mit Ruby zu arbeiten. Die die ich bisher gefunden habe (unter anderem Strato) sagen mir nicht wirklich zu.

Kann mir hier jemand etwas aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen?

//edit:

Vielleicht sollte ich noch was zum Preis und anderen Dingen die ich benötige sagen.
Was noch dabei sein sollte ist irgendeine Datenbank. Speicher benötige ich nicht viel, da reichen zur Not auch mal 100MB. Dementsprechend ist auch der Traffic nicht der Rede Wert. Preislich bin ich bereit für dieses Projekt etwa 20-50 Euro monatlich springen zu lassen.

//edit2:

Und wenn RoR schon vorhanden ist, wäre echt super


----------



## Flex (19. Juli 2009)

http://www.webhostlist.de/webhosting/articles/100-MB-Speicher_Ruby

Da schon mal drüber geschaut?
Die haben ja auch geprüfte Provider und Premium Provider.

Aber wenn es für ein Projekt ist, wäre ja evtl. auch ein vServer was, wenn die Bereitschaft wäre den auch zu administrieren...

Da könntest du dich zumindest frei austoben.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Loomis,

schicke mich doch einfach mal eine Email an info (aatttt) busoft (punkt) de mit deinen Kontaktdaten (Email, Telefon) - dann könnten wir die Anforderungen noch einmal im Detail durchgehen. Bisher hatte noch kein Kunde Bedarf an RoR, aber da kann ich die Serverarchitektur natürlich entsprechend erweitern. Hierbei bekämst du den Account natürlich komplett fertigkonfiguriert geliefert 

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

